
YouTube Programming Channels - lvguowei
https://www.lvguowei.me/post/ultimate-list-of-youtube-programming-channels/
======
kawera
Some more:

Data School:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnVzApLJE2ljPZSeQylSEyg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnVzApLJE2ljPZSeQylSEyg)

Two Minute Papers:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg)

Gopher Academy:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9QVEApa5BKLw9r8cnOFEA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9QVEApa5BKLw9r8cnOFEA)

JustForFunc: Programming in Go:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw)

Siraj Raval - Machine Learning:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A)

PyData:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOjD18EJYcsBog4IozkF_7w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOjD18EJYcsBog4IozkF_7w)

Orange Data Mining:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClKKWBe2SCAEyv7ZNGhIe4g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClKKWBe2SCAEyv7ZNGhIe4g)

~~~
noir_lord
JustForFunc looks really good.

------
LiveOverflow
Shameless plug:
[https://www.youtube.com/LiveOverflowCTF](https://www.youtube.com/LiveOverflowCTF)
not directly programming, but hopefully still interesting

~~~
chii
i love your channel! It contains just enough technical details to be
interesting, but isn't made too overly dense so as to be boring or snooze
inducing.

I m glad that you made such good videos for me to enjoy!

------
davidwparker
I'll shamelessly plug my own channel as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/iamdavidwparker](https://www.youtube.com/iamdavidwparker)

Currently up to ~200 videos, mostly around WebGL and 3d Math.

------
beyti
Derek Banas for lots of fundamentals videos.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwRXb5dUK4cvsHbx-
rGzSgw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwRXb5dUK4cvsHbx-rGzSgw)

~~~
christophergray
He has tutorials on Python 2.7, MySQL, PHP, Assembly language, C++, C#,
Objective C, Java, Android dev, OOP, Design Patterns, UML, JavaScript, AJAX,
JQuery, Angular, Git, HTML, CSS, WordPress, XML, Investing, Marketing... I
watched some of the Android development videos. It helped for me to slow them
down, but then I hardly listen to English lately. I did like that he used
large fonts in his IDE and zoomed in on the text.

------
simplyinfinity
fun fun function is a great one too :

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q/videos)

~~~
orliesaurus
Love his content!

------
partycoder
The channel I like to watch once in a while is:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/BoQianTheProgrammer](https://www.youtube.com/user/BoQianTheProgrammer)

------
christophergray
Bucky Roberts of
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston/playlists)
has tutorials on Javascript, ES6, Bootstrap, Angular 2, jQuery, React JS, Sass
& SCSS, Less CSS, Grunt JS, Node.js, AJAX, MySQL, PHP, XHTML and CSS, HTML5,
Java, Android dev, Objective C, iOS dev, Ruby, Python 3, Flask, GTK3 with
Python3, C Programming, C++, C++ with Qt, C#, Git, and Django. I watched some
of the C programming videos. The videos had tiny text in the upper left corner
of the screen, with the rest of the screen a blank white background. Also he
does have some buggy programs in the videos, but he has corrected source code
for the C programs linked at
[https://thenewboston.com/forum/topic.php?id=1440](https://thenewboston.com/forum/topic.php?id=1440)
Despite these problems, worth watching for the very nice explanations.

------
yla92
Some other YouTube channels I subscribed to and find interesting are

CrashCourse :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q)

Stanford Graduate School of Business :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGwuxdEeCf0TIA2RbPOj-8g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGwuxdEeCf0TIA2RbPOj-8g)

Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshell :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q)

Y Combinator :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg)

~~~
nickrio
Oh hi another Kurzgesagt fan! :D

------
NKCSS
I'd Like to add ThinMatrix; he has a weekly devlog writing OpenGl games in
java with lwgl going back over a year; great format. I don't like java myself
but his planning and consistency is admirable. He gets a lot done and is just
very pleasant to watch/listen to.

~~~
chii
link for those who need it:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUkRj4qoT1bsWpE_C8lZYoQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUkRj4qoT1bsWpE_C8lZYoQ)

------
tevlon84
shameless plug: i made [https://github.com/epoyraz/Awesome-Youtube-
Channels](https://github.com/epoyraz/Awesome-Youtube-Channels) a while ago.
feel free to make pull requests :)

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
Would you be interested in listing some non-programming tech channels? EG
TheSignalPath for (mostly RF) electrical engineering, Stefan Gotteswinter for
machining, etc?

~~~
fellellor
I'm looking for something similar. So thanks for at least letting us know
about TheSignalPath.

Also the amp hour, I feel, is mostly about embedded but they have some
interesting interviews in their archives.

For example the was an interview with Ronald quan. he wrote a cool book called
make your own transistor radios. Also a couple with Michael Ossmann, the
hackrf creator.

Otherwise I usually rely on the IEEE communications surveys and tutorials
magazine to keep abreast of what's happening.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
So I may as well list the channels I'd recommend here, despite them not being
programming related.

Misc. Science / Engineering / Educational:

Applied Science
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw))

AvE
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA))
- Uncle Bumblefuck screws around in the home shop / reviews tools. Mixture of
amature machining and interesting slang. Skookum as frig.

Cody's Lab
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw))

Nick Moore ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT7EuC-o1dMvz-
hatkytk9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT7EuC-o1dMvz-hatkytk9w))

Primitive Technology
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA))
- Starts with a stick and a rock, builds up from there.

Smarter Every Day
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA))
- Science education with good presentation

The Geek Group
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM8Y_V0jqqYS6dLwMoRO9FQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM8Y_V0jqqYS6dLwMoRO9FQ))

Veritasium
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA))

..

Electronics: EEVBlog
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ))
- Probably the biggest electronics youtuber

The Signal Path
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKxRARSpahF1Mt-2vbPug-g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKxRARSpahF1Mt-2vbPug-g))
- Mostly RF engineering, very good explanations and teardowns

W2AEW
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiqd3GLTluk2s_IBt7p_LjA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiqd3GLTluk2s_IBt7p_LjA))
- A Tektronix engineer's videos about hobby electronics. Lots of ham radio and
RF stuff

BigClive
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtM5z2gkrGRuWd0JQMx76qA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtM5z2gkrGRuWd0JQMx76qA))

ElectroBOOM
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0-OtVpF0wOKEqT2Z1HEtA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0-OtVpF0wOKEqT2Z1HEtA))
- Slapstick electronics

Henryk Gasperowicz
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNAAxVKWPAbaZiB90_kjDJw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNAAxVKWPAbaZiB90_kjDJw))
- Incredible puzzles

Louis Rossmann
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w))
- Repair of apple products at the component level

Mike's Electric Stuff
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcs0ZkP_as4PpHDhFcmCHyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcs0ZkP_as4PpHDhFcmCHyA))

Photonicinduction ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl9OJE9OpXui-
gRsnWjSrlA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl9OJE9OpXui-gRsnWjSrlA)) - This
guy likes high voltages/currents way too much.

..

Machining:

Clickspring ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA)) -
Incredibly high quality home machinist

Keith Fenner ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDmxnPem-
pPfJQATIkfgY2Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDmxnPem-pPfJQATIkfgY2Q)) -
Professional machinist

ABOM79
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw3UZn1tcVe7pH3R6C3Gcng](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw3UZn1tcVe7pH3R6C3Gcng))
- Professional Machinist

OxToolCo ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZC9LGZLfyjrKT4OZne-
JNw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZC9LGZLfyjrKT4OZne-JNw)) - Tom Lipton,
professional machinist

Rob Renz
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn4U3aEr6L2nLe1m_3as6JQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn4U3aEr6L2nLe1m_3as6JQ))
- Could also be under electronics. Very high precision for both.

Stefan Gotteswinter
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY8gSLTqvs38bR9X061jFWw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY8gSLTqvs38bR9X061jFWw))
- High-quality machining

This Old Tony
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ))
- Excellently produced videos, with humor

..

Math:

3Blue1Brown
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw))

~~~
fellellor
Thanks. I really like 3Blue1Brown.

------
fieryscribe
I'm a huge fan of Francesc Compoy's Just for Func:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw)

------
erikch
I'll throw out my channel. I do videos on Vue.js, Ember.js, Phoenix, Aurelia
and basic tips for beginning web developers.

[http://erik.video](http://erik.video)

~~~
wyclif
Added! I'm interested in great introductory JavaScript tutorials. I'm sure
you're aware that there's a big demand for that since JS is eating the
world...

------
jedimastert
There's also The Coding Train[0]. He does live coding challenges in Processing
and JS. Not necessarily the most complex, but fun to watch someone else's
thought processes.

~~~
joshschreuder
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman)

------
forkLding
Let's Build that App is good too for specific IOS Swift and Kotlin mobile
development:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuP2vJ6kRutQBfRmdcI92mA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuP2vJ6kRutQBfRmdcI92mA)

Also freecodecamp, mozilla and Google Developers all have good youtube
channels for coding concepts and new stuff.

------
sus_007
Traversy Media has been uploading great contents too.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA)

------
Windson
Check my website
[https://www.channelshunt.com/subcategory/Programming/](https://www.channelshunt.com/subcategory/Programming/)

~~~
shady-lady
Checked it out. Nothing of great interest. No curation or comments at all.
Just seems to be a repackaging of youtube search results channels?

------
isolier
Handmade Hero must be on this list!

[https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive](https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive)

~~~
isolier
Oops... It is on the list. But I highly recommend it.

------
fellellor
I'm looking for similar stuff on signal processing, rf and communications in
general. Any recommendations?

------
candles12345
Learnwebcode is good

